# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  مشکل من چی بوده کنکور اینجوری شد؟

## Drdata

سلام من متاسفانه کنکور رو خراب کردم و حتی بعضی سوال که بلد بودم هم نتوستم بزنم درسم خونده بودم ولی نشد 
حالا سوال اینکه واقعا چه طور در اون زمان کم به سوالات جواب بدم  و چهطور سرعتو افرایش بدم
و اینکه مشکل من چی بوده کنکور اینجوری شد 
ممنون میشم همه کسایی که میدونن پاسخ بدن

----------


## Dr.ali

> سلام من متاسفانه کنکور رو خراب کردم و حتی بعضی سوال که بلد بودم هم نتوستم بزنم درسم خونده بودم ولی نشد 
> حالا سوال اینکه واقعا چه طور در اون زمان کم به سوالات جواب بدم  و چهطور سرعتو افرایش بدم
> و اینکه مشکل من چی بوده کنکور اینجوری شد 
> ممنون میشم همه کسایی که میدونن پاسخ بدن


سلام
تمرین داداش! تمرین محض! تمرین  تست زنی در زمان محدود! :Yahoo (16): بجز این چیزی نیست دنبالش نگرد!

----------


## Drdata

> سلام
> تمرین داداش! تمرین محض! تمرین  تست زنی در زمان محدود!بجز این چیزی نیست دنبالش نگرد!


ممنون بابت پاسخ گویی بقیه نظری ندارن؟

----------


## ashkant

فقط تلاش وتست . کنکور 60 درصدش تکراریه .......

----------


## sis413

شاید استرس داشتی استرس توانایی های آدمو به بیشتراز نصف کاهش میده

----------


## Drdata

مرسی از همه بابت پاسخ 
دوستان دیگه نظر نبود :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Drdata

چرا عنوان تاپیک من عوض شد من نمیدونم  کسی میدونه به منم بگه :Yahoo (39):

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط zaza20


سلام من متاسفانه کنکور رو خراب کردم و حتی بعضی سوال که بلد بودم هم نتوستم بزنم درسم خونده بودم ولی نشد 
حالا سوال اینکه واقعا چه طور در اون زمان کم به سوالات جواب بدم  و چهطور سرعتو افرایش بدم
و اینکه مشکل من چی بوده کنکور اینجوری شد 
ممنون میشم همه کسایی که میدونن پاسخ بدن


سوالت بسیار سنگین بود لذا باید اول یکم از ثقلش بکاهم:
1- اینکه چطور سرعت رو افزایش و اشتباه رو کاهش بدیم راهش اینکه باید در کنار تسلط به موضوع زیاد تمرین حل کنیم و زیاد در شرایط آزمون قرار بگیریم.
2- اینکه چرا شما خراپ کردی لازمه اش شناخت به شما و مسیریه که طی کردی و عوامل پر شمار دیگر که در این مقال متاسفانه نمی گنجد.
3- اینکه چرا بعضی سوالات رو سر جلسه نتونستی حل کنی(که مشکل فراگیر و تا حدی طبیعی هم هست) دلیلش اینه که کنکور در واقع فقط سواد شما رو نمی سنجه بلکه تسلط،سرعت،دقت،مدیریت بحران، بازدهی بالا در حین وجود استرس و فشار رو در شما سنجش میکنه برای حل یه سوال باید این عوامل کنار هم باشن(ممکنه نقش بعضی از این فاکتور ها خیلی زیاد باشه ) که گاها ممکنه روی چند سوال این اتفاق نیفته. راه حل هم همون راه حل مشکل 1 هستش.
به هر حال عموما و اجمعین موفق باشید ان شاء ا...*

----------


## zahra99

منم دقیقا مثل شما خیلی از سوالای که بلد بودم نشد جواب بدم.....من قبل کنکور فکرم این بود عمومیامو بجز زبان 70 80 بزنم اختصاصیام 30..ولی جایی که نشسته بودم یه چن نفر ... بودن بد جور باعث شدن استرس منو بگیره و ذهنم از همون اول اشفته شد....خیلی حالم خراب شد....و بد دادم....اگه این اتفاق نمیوفتاد خیلی خیلی بهتر میدادم............ متاسفانه

----------


## reza0

آرامش...
باور داشتن خود
كم كردن فشار رواني
اينا بحث روحي موضوع بود
تسلط زيادي بايد داشته باشي به همون آموخته هات
يعني وقتي قراره با توجه به خواسته ي سوال چيزي رو به ياد بياري و از آموخته هات استفاده كني سريع و كامل يادت بيان

----------


## king of konkur

مشکل منم
و دلیلش میدونی چیه؟استرس سر جلسه
واسه من اینجوری بود
من عمومیا عالی بودم ولی تا تخصصیارو دیدم ترسیدم
استرس گرفتم
کم زدم
تو خونه همون روز کنکور دوباره کنکورو زدم.باور نکردنی بود.اگه درصدام همونا میبود الان شاید شریف مهندسی شیمی میخوندم

----------


## Dr fatima97

استرس + تمرین نکردن

شاید مشکل شما این باشه ولی خودتون باید مشکلتون رو پیدا کنین.....

موفق باشین.

----------


## mahdi7798

دقیقا مشکل منم همین بود سرجلسه
میدونی علتش چیه؟
قبل کنکور از هر محبث یه تعداد کمی تست حل کردیم و فکر میکردیم که مسلطیم   ولییییییییییی........................  ...
اگه بخوای یه تستیو سر جلسه بزنی باید از اون مبحث به تعداد خیلی زیاد تست زمان دار زده بشی.
من اگه سال بعد وایستادم دقیقا همینکارو می کنم تا این بلا سرم نیاد.

----------


## asas

چند وقت پیش یه موضوعی خوندم توی همین انجمن درباره اینکه چرا نمیتونیم سوالا رو تو جلسه کنکور جواب بدیم در حالی که بیرون جلسه راحت جواب میدیم.نتیجه کلی اون بحث این بود:
طبق گفته انتونی رابینز ذهن در شرایطی قرار میگیره که بهش میگن شور ذهن.دلیلش اینه که ذهن دائم متوجه زمان و نبود وقت کافی هستش. اگه دچار این وضعیت بشیم کارکرد مغز کم میشه و اون شور ذهن بیشترین کارکرد مغزو اشغال میکنه.در نتیجه سوالی که راحت جواب میدادیمو دیگه نمیتونیم جواب بدیم

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سلام من متاسفانه کنکور رو خراب کردم و حتی بعضی سوال که بلد بودم هم نتوستم بزنم درسم خونده بودم ولی نشد 
> حالا سوال اینکه واقعا چه طور در اون زمان کم به سوالات جواب بدم  و چهطور سرعتو افرایش بدم
> و اینکه مشکل من چی بوده کنکور اینجوری شد 
> ممنون میشم همه کسایی که میدونن پاسخ بدن


 این مطلب رو بخونید.لینک

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام من متاسفانه کنکور رو خراب کردم و حتی بعضی سوال که بلد بودم هم نتوستم بزنم درسم خونده بودم ولی نشد 
> حالا سوال اینکه واقعا چه طور در اون زمان کم به سوالات جواب بدم  و چهطور سرعتو افرایش بدم
> و اینکه مشکل من چی بوده کنکور اینجوری شد 
> ممنون میشم همه کسایی که میدونن پاسخ بدن


با تمرین بیشتر دقت و سرعتت بالاتر میره
تمرینت به نظر من کم بوده

----------


## sepahanf3

مشکل فکری و ذهنی، و توقع بالای خودت و خانواده و اطرافیان ازت هم خیلی اثر منفی میتونه داشته باشه

----------


## mpaarshin

بزار یه مثالی واست بزنم تا بفهمی چرا نمیتونی با درس خوندن زیاد تست رو بزنی

تو وقتی میخوای بری خونتون آدرسی که مثلا 15 سال اونو رفتی بدون فکر کردن و بدون اینکه از کسی بپرسی راهتو میری یعنی کاملن تسلط داری رو مسیرت ولی وقتی جای جدید بری باید از این و اون بپرسی و خب حتی دفعه دوم هم بری باز ممکنه یادت بره کجا بوده نه؟؟

این مسئله در مورد کنکورم صدق میکنه زدن تست ها سر جلسه با اون وقت کمش نیازمنده فقط تسلط رو مطالب هستش یعنی شما مطلب رو میخونی صرفا تسلط هم پیدا نمیکنی حتی در مورد امتحانات آبکی نهایی هم این مورد صدق میکنه شما واسه امتحانات نهایی واسه نمره بیست باید تسلط صد در صد رو تمام مطالب کتاب داشته باشی حالا این تو کنکور به مراتب بیشتره پس شما با خوندن و دوره زیاد به تسلط میرسی این اشکال شما از عدم تسلط میاد

----------


## lezatyadgiri

سلام 
اینطور که متوجه شدم شما وقت کم آوردی .. خوب راه های مختلفی برای افزایش سرعت تست زنی وجود داره 
یکیش که یاد گرفتن روش های تست زنی هست مثل روشهایی از جمله حذف گزینه 
اما یک روش خیلی عمومی تر تست زنی زیاد و تست زماندار زدن هست که میتونه خیلی کمک کنه 
به این صورت که شما دو روز بعد از مطالعه و یادگیری کامل مفهومی تعدادی (مثلا20 ) تست رو انتخاب کنی و تایم لازم برای هر تست رو تو کنکور محاسبه کنی (برای زیست مثلا هر تست 43 ثانیه ) و برای تعداد سوالاتی که داری وقتی کمتر از اون مثلا 30 ثانیه در نظر بگیری و تست های مورد نظر رو تو تایم مشخص شده جواب بدی این کار بعد از مدتی تمرین باعث میشه سرعت تست زنیت بالا بره 
روش های دیگه ای هم وجود داره مثل علامت زدن تست های وقت گیر - خیلی دشوار - حل شده موقع حل تست که میتونه خیلی کمک کنه 
به طور کلی اگه درس رو بلد باشی و بتونی تشخیص بدی سوال چی میخواد دقیقا و کمی تمرین کرده باشی به هیچ وجه همچین مشکلی برات پیش نمیاد  ...
چند گام باید رعایت شه : 
یادگیری کامل - حل تمرن تشریحی فراوان - تست زنی آموزشی - تست زماندار  (به تعداد زیاد )

----------


## khaan

> سلام من متاسفانه کنکور رو خراب کردم و حتی بعضی سوال که بلد بودم هم نتوستم بزنم درسم خونده بودم ولی نشد 
> حالا سوال اینکه واقعا چه طور در اون زمان کم به سوالات جواب بدم  و چهطور سرعتو افرایش بدم
> و اینکه مشکل من چی بوده کنکور اینجوری شد 
> ممنون میشم همه کسایی که میدونن پاسخ بدن


اگه قبل از کنکور متوجه نبودی که سر جلسه زمانت کم هست دلیلش کم تجربگی در تست آزمایشی زدن هست باید یا آزمون های سنجش (هم مرحله ای و هم جامع) شرکت کنی تا به شرایط کنکور آگاه تر و به تست زنی در جلسه مسلط تر بشی.
اگه جواب سوال رو میدونی ولی نمیتونی پاسخ بدی دلایلش خیلی زیاده که باید تشخیص بدی و رفعش کنی ممکنه دلیلش عدم تسلط کافی روی مبحث باشه ممکنه دلیلش مشکلات ذهنی مثل استرس و اضطراب باشه 
به همه سوالات هم قرار نیست سر جلسه پاسخ داده بشه خیلی از سوالات رو نباید پاسخ داد وقتی یه سوال ژنتیک تابلو بالای 5 دقیقه زمان میبره آیا ارزش داره به خاطر 2 درصد زیست، آدم 5 دقیقه وقتش رو هدر بده در صورتی که در این 5 دقیقه میتونه با 2-3 تا تست ساده شیمی،8.5 درصد اضافه کنه ؟
همه اینها باعث پخته تر شدن و بارون دیده تر شدن داوطلب میشه و علاوه بر درس خوندن، تجربه و تسلط هم برای موفقیت سر جلسه لازم هست

----------


## serentipity

منم کنکورمو بد دادم ! و زمان هم کم آوردم! مشکل من این بود که مطالب رو بلد بودم اما دانسته هام به مهارت تبدیل نشده بودند.و در واقع تسلط خیلی زیادی روشون نداشتم.به نظر من اگر تسلط کسی داشته باشه زمان کم نمیاره. موفق باشین  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## miss-ghazal

استرست زیاد بوده حتما

----------

